# Castle Hall Toro Cigar Review - Great smoke for a great price!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I went on a Gurkha kick for a while and never seemed to like any of their sticks due to construction issues, however when I saw that this was made ...

Read the full review here: Castle Hall Toro Cigar Review - Great smoke for a great price!


----------

